# Can you come back to the store once you’ve been fired?



## JustTapSkip (May 5, 2022)

Since working here I’ve seen quite a few people being fired and they’re always escorted out. Are they allowed to come back to the store to shop, be a regular guest?


----------



## NKG (May 5, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> Since working here I’ve seen quite a few people being fired and they’re always escorted out. Are they allowed to come back to the store to shop, be a regular guest?


Yes. Girl stole a bunch of stupid stuff and started shopping again 2 years later. Ap would watch them but that's all that could be done. Normally they don't come back to the store they stole at.


----------



## buliSBI (May 6, 2022)

Depends.  If the offense is serious enough or mgmt can make the decision to issue a No Trespass for a period of time.


----------



## jackandcat (May 10, 2022)

I've wondered specifically if former ETLs who got fired or "asked to resign" are barred from shopping at the Target where they used to work?  We've had a lot of ETLs voted off the island in the past year, and I never see them show up as guests.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 10, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> I've wondered specifically if former ETLs who got fired or "asked to resign" are barred from shopping at the Target where they used to work?  We've had a lot of ETLs voted off the island in the past year, and I never see them show up as guests.


As long as they weren’t fired for theft I see no reason why they can’t shop at Target. If I was fired from Target I wouldn’t want to shop there, I’m sure you past ETL’s feel the same.


----------



## MrT (May 10, 2022)

Depends on what you are fired for had a friend in hs fired for stealing a giftcard that was left behind by a guest.  They were not allowed to come back for 10 years.  If you got fired they would be notified if you were not allowed on the premises again and for how long.


----------



## countingsheep (May 19, 2022)

They usually will tell you how long your banned from the store. Or all targets depending on the reason for firing. Most people arent dumb enough to come back though.


----------



## Rastaman (May 19, 2022)

Spot will take anyone's money.


----------



## sbrando7 (May 19, 2022)

If you are fired from a company for any reason, why would you ever go back?  Even if the firing is your fault, why would you ever go back?

If that company does not want you as an employee, why would you spend your money to help that company make a profit.

There is nothing that is so exclusive to Target that you can't find the same item or something extremely similar somewhere else.  Plus, every company price matches so you can go somewhere else and still pay Target's prices.


----------

